# Get'n Them In Shape!



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Well I started to get the old mutts ready for the first hunt in Sept in Montana for Sharptails and Huns. What do you guys do to get the dogs in shape for the upcoming hunting season? Mondays and Tuesdays I harness the dogs early in the morning and let them basically pull me on my bike when they start to tire I pedal along and start heading back to the house to get the next set I have six dogs so this takes some time each morning. I usually take about 30 minutes per set of dogs. and will be building up from there. Wednesday is a off day and Thursday and Fridays are the same as Monday and Tues. then on Sat I go to my training fields for free run and birdwork and swimming in a nearby lake. Sunday is also a off day. With this routine my dogs are generally in pretty good shape by the early Sept opener, which is key due to the usual warm weather. And hunting in the big open country the dogs are demanded to cover alot of ground daily and hopefully they will be ready and their feet will be toughened up by then. Which reminds me to note that one must be careful and really watch the dogs pads if roading them as I do on asphalt and cement sidewalks they can blow a pad fairly easily if extra care is not given. Let me hear how other do it!


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

The dogs and I run at 5:am four days a week along a canal road (man it's dark now at five). Usually go for an hour. The road base on the canal road is perfect for conditioning the pads. We've been at this now for about five weeks. We'll be ready! 8) 

Rick


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Aside from my usual training regimen I also use blood doping and steroids to enhance my program. 8)


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Do you get that "blood dope" froma certain voodoo doc in Cali? :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Training five days a week early, late or both avoiding the heat! Come on September. //dog//


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i took my 1 1/2 year old chocolate, and 1 1/2 year old son up the the canal by my house this morning, but i think i got the most excersise!!! oh well, i definitely need it as much or more than the dog. im glad to hear at least some of you out there dont let the dogs out of the kennel for the first time in 7 months the night before the hunt!!


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I take Ruby out on a road with my bike. It is an asphalt road and then turns to cement/regular brush and I do that for 1/2 hour or so at least once, sometimes twice daily. She's in good shape and will hopefully br ready. Dove hunting is a great warm up...gets her ready for guns and retrievs and finding some birds.....

One month away....


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

_Oak swims, hikes, flushes Rooster Quails, chases the Weiner dog (Otis) around the yerd... I go shoppin with the Ole Lady :shock: Heyseus that will wear yer arse out... :? _


----------



## jbauer (Jul 28, 2008)

Swimming, swimming, and more swimming. Can't wait until next month.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Quill Gordon said:


> _Oak swims, hikes, flushes Rooster Quails, chases the Weiner dog (Otis) around the yerd... I go shoppin with the Ole Lady :shock: Heyseus that will wear yer arse out... :? _


You aint justa talkin out yer arse! 

I could go on a 3000 foot vertical hike, chase elk over three canyons, kill one, bone it out, and pack the whole thing myself in 6 trips, and I wouldn't be a worn out as I would If I'd spent three hours on a Saturday in Walmart and Sams with the Mrs. :x

How does that work? Please tell me, somebody!!! :shock: :?: -)O(-


----------



## Quill Gordon (Jun 12, 2008)

> I wouldn't be a worn out as I would If I'd spent three hours on a Saturday in Walmart and Sams with the Mrs.


_Simply Brutal!!!_


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

Quill Gordon said:


> > I wouldn't be a worn out as I would If I'd spent three hours on a Saturday in Walmart and Sams with the Mrs.
> 
> 
> _Simply Brutal!!!_


Doesn't walmart only consist of sporting goods and the pet section? :lol:


----------

